# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cilës ideologjie politike i përkisni?

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Kete teme e hapa me qellim qe te kem nje imazh me te plote reth formimit te ideologjive politike ne shoqerine shqiptare, midis pergjigjeve tuaja. Me siper kam vendosur nje sontazh ku ju ftoje te votoni per ideologjine qe mendoni se ju shpreh me shume. Ju lutem mos e ktheni temen ne debat partishe!
falemiNDERit

----------


## bebushe

Mendoj se me pare duhet te kishe shkruajtur pak per cdo opsion qe ke bene aty per ne te tjeret qe sdime dhe aq rreth ketyre sistemeve , 
une per vete per shembull di vetem nje gje qe dua liri pavarsi demokraci dhe nje jete me te mire

----------


## Leila

:sarkastik:  

Nje pershkrim i shkurter, bebushe, s'thote asgje. Thejsht do te ta beje zgjedhjen me te veshtire se me aq sa do dish, do te te duken te gjitha te bukura.

----------


## leci

Teorine e mjedisit.
Nuk e dij nga e ke marre kete fjale por per sondazhin shkon mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Kryplaku, ato qe ke renditur ti me lart nuk jane "ideologji politike", jane forma qeverisje dhe rende boterore. Nuk kane asgje te perbashket me politiken apo me vetveten. E perbashketa e vetme eshte se jane ngritur mbi nje ideologji te vecante.

Albo

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Bebushe, nese interesohesh me te veretete, ne fund te forumit Kulture Demokratike, faqa e pare, kam hapur nje teme "kujt shkolle i perkisni" atje kam sqaruar pergjithesisht per tre ideologjite baze te shkencave politike.

Leci, me teorine e mjedisit doja te perfshija politiken qe mbrojne  ato parti qe mbajne titullin "jeshile" (green) te cilat kohet e fundit po fitojne shume tifoz ne te gjithe Europen dhe kan zhvilluar disa ide politike te vecanta dhe perparimtare. Midis ketyre perfshihet edhe teoria e "zhvillimit pa deme" dmth. duhet qe njerezit te perdorin mjedisin me nje menyre qe te munden edhe brezat e tjera ta perdorin. Brezi jon nuk ka te drejte te perdori mjedisin pa menduar per brezat qe do vine. Kjo teori, dhe te tjera, po kalojne ne politiken e disa partive (kryesisht ne Europe) dhe me kalimin e kohes po perben politiken e disa shteteve. Por sic kuptohet nje gje e tille ka ndikime ne politiken ekonomike dhe sociale te nje shteti, nuk eshte dicka e thjeshte, prandaj e quajta si teori politike(e cila ndodhet ne zhvillim e siper). Shtese: "partite jeshile" quhen si parti te majta, sepse menjanojne nga socializmi.

Albo mbase ke te drejte! Mund te quhej gabim qe t'i quanim ideologji disa nga tezat e mesiperme, sepse shume prej tyre jane te veshtira t'i percaktosh. Pluralizmi dhe Globalizmi (me pak kjo e dyta) perbejne ideologji politike! 
Megjithate une u mundova qe te permbledh te gjitha sistemet e pergjithshme qe njeh bota si dhe ndonje teori tjeter qe ka mbeshtetje sot dhe zgjodha termin "ideologji politike" sepse mu duk me i leht per t'i dhene tjetrit te kuptoj ne lidhje me temen e postimit.  
falemiNDERit

----------


## FLORIRI

kurse une te jap te drejte qe i quan ideologji sepse po te mos ishin secila prej tyre nje ideologji nuk do te emertoheshin me emra te ndryshem...........

pervec  pikes DICKA TJETER per ate nuk mund te flas me siguri.

----------


## bebushe

Kryeplaku un kam mendimet e mia per ato odeologjite por dua te shoh se me cfare syri i sheh dhe ti , mendoj se te flisnim rreth ketyre ideologjive dhe te zgjidhnim kush eshte me me te mira mbase do te ishte nje debat konstruktiv dhe do kisht enje drejtim se sa vetem kshu kush ju pelqen ,

----------


## leci

Green ose jeshile eshte nje ide qe e nisur ne vite 70' dhe po merr permasa globale.
Eshte jo-politike,jo qeveritare dhe nuk ka te beje fare me partite.
Disa parti e perdorin ne menyre per te fituar votat,por shkon ne kundershtim me idete e levizjes.
Zhvillimi pa dem eshte parulle dhe jo teori ose ideologji, per mendimin tim modest.

----------


## Leila

Qe kur na u bene keto ideologji OPINIONE qe duhet ti themi tjetrit, "Si e shikon nga pikepamja jote?" Secila ideologji eshte ashtu sic eshte dhe secili ka preferencen e tij. Ama, kjo preference apo pikepamje, bebushe, kurre nuk ndryshon kuptimin/percaktimin/shpjegimin e ideologjise. Po te thoshte nismetari i temes, "Kjo ideologji eshte e keqe..." do bije dakort me te?

Pse s'i bini shkurt e thoni te verteten, SE KAM IDENE FARE SE C'JANE KETO... ne vend te perrallisni per pikepamjet e njeri tjetrit.

Une jam per globalizmin. Megjithese me frike, sepse eshte dicka qe shkon ose shume shume mire... ose shume shume shume keq. S'ka nje zgjedhje ideale aty me siper; secila ka pros dhe cons te vetat.

----------


## bebushe

> Qe kur na u bene keto ideologji OPINIONE qe duhet ti themi tjetrit, "Si e shikon nga pikepamja jote?" Secila ideologji eshte ashtu sic eshte dhe secili ka preferencen e tij. Ama, kjo preference apo pikepamje, bebushe, kurre nuk ndryshon kuptimin/percaktimin/shpjegimin e ideologjise. Po te thoshte nismetari i temes, "Kjo ideologji eshte e keqe..." do bije dakort me te?


Po te me bindte e te me jepte fakte mbase po 




> Pse s'i bini shkurt e thoni te verteten, SE KAM IDENE FARE SE C'JANE KETO... ne vend te perrallisni per pikepamjet e njeri tjetrit.


po se di ti e dashur qe po sfole per dicka meson nje m.. te madh   :djall sarkastik:  

Une 


> jam per globalizmin. Megjithese me frike, sepse eshte dicka qe shkon ose shume shume mire... ose shume shume shume keq. S'ka nje zgjedhje ideale aty me siper; secila ka pros dhe cons te vetat.


Ti je per Globalizem , shuem bukur a mund te na e thuash perse ku eshte llogjika ketu ?  pastaj ne spo flasim per zgjidhje ideale po flasim kush mund te jete zgjidhja me e mire , sa per pros and cons dhe ata kan nje matese nuk jan krijuar per sy e faqe 
shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar  cfare qellimi kam e jo te japesh opinione te pa paramenduara kete here ...

----------


## Leila

> Ti je per Globalizem , shuem bukur a mund te na e thuash perse ku eshte llogjika ketu ?  pastaj ne spo flasim per zgjidhje ideale po flasim kush mund te jete zgjidhja me e mire , sa per pros and cons dhe ata kan nje matese nuk jan krijuar per sy e faqe 
> shpresoj te me kesh kuptuar  cfare qellimi kam e jo te japesh opinione te pa paramenduara kete here ...



Ok... Shhhhhhhh...

----------


## bebushe

:pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## MtrX

Anti-Globalizmit qe nuk e ke permendur fare... asaj i perkas une.

----------


## Ryder

Un per vete do i perkisja Makiavelizmit...ndrysh, realizmit ose pershtatizmit...ose pershtatizimit te realizmit. lol
E vetmja dileme qendron te ceshtja se a do e modifikoje kapelen sipas kokes...apo koken sipas kapeles. E sigurta esht qe ne c'do rast do kishe sukses...

----------


## Kryeplaku

Leci fli i qete se me keto probleme ambientale qe po perballon dhe do perballoj me teper mbrojtja e mjedisit do hy patjeter ne politik (megjithese une them qe ka hyr me kohe).

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Anti-Globalizmit qe nuk e ke permendur fare... asaj i perkas une.



Pse anti-globalizmit?

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arrnubi

"Sigurisht hyjnores sesa njerzores"
PSe-?
Sepse i permban te mirat e te gjithave atyre ideologjive te formuara nga njeriu dhe i ka bere dalje te keqijave qe permbajne keto ideologji njerzore .

----------


## ALBA

Te gjitha sistemet e  idollogjive  dhe pikpamjeve politike , filozofike, juridike, estetike, morale e fetare, qe shprehin interesat e nje grupi apo te nje individi  , lejn vend per fanatizem .

 Ideologjia mund t´i sundoje njerezit ne ate menyre saqe te gjitha pikepyetjet zhduken dhe vetem menyra e tyre e te kuptuarit te botes mbetet e mire.

 Une jam me ate grup partiak , qe respekton rregullat e lojes politike , te konkurences se lire , qe ka ne fuqi ligjet demokratike , dhe mbi te gjitha , jam me ate parti qe respekton te drejtat e njeriut .

Alba

----------


## inspektori

si sistem mund te them se me pelqen sistemi demokratik,sa per partite,si besoj asnjeres prej tyre..
gjith te mirat..

----------

